# cave run lake



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be in moorehead Kentucky this weekend and a few days next week. Looking for someone to musky fish with while I'm down there. I can pay for gas and a few extra bucks if you want.
I really don't want to tow my boat all the way down there. So if anyone wants to do some ski hunting let me know.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Please don't kill a fish with this heat, wait till the fall. A couple cooler days is not going to cool the water enough.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

What is the water temperature down there Legend Killer?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I found a temp of 70.9 but its a few weeks old on a web site.
I just don't have many opportunitys to fish that lake with my work schedule and would love to fish it even if its not for muskie.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> What is the water temperature down there Legend Killer?


88 on main lake last weekend.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Muskies there are already in their summer habitats. It's been a a lot warmer this year compared to last. I would say you can troll up a muskie or two during the day on the main lake but pulling a fish up from that depth will put to much stress on them. If I needed to fish I would night fish the flats with double cow girls and oz spinners with a moderate retrieve. They will feed at night in the weeds in less than 10 fow.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Night fishing skis would be a blast. I dout I'm able to get out there fishing thou its looking like


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> 88 on main lake last weekend.


We can't get our above ground pool over 85 degrees. 

According to the Corp, the lake was 79.2 on the surface measured at the tailwaters on Monday, June 18. I think 88 was a little high.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Well setting here on the beach of cave run with my family thinking to myself...I should of brought my boat. I sure will next year.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Of course its going to be lower in the tailwaters its surrounded by shade and rivers are more cooler anways than the main lake.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't believe that the tail waters there are surrounded by shade, and the Corp takes measurements down to 60 feet.

Oxygen levels right now are at the highest levels from 19' to 23' and surface measurements aren't that bad.

Were you out on the lake last week fishing?

ADDED June 26: I checked the high air temps for June, prior to that weekend, the highest in June was 85 and that occurred only once. I also called one of the tackle shops and I was told the lake temp Monday was 82 from the surface down to 10' I believe. 88 does seem a bit high for the prior weekend.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

The tailwaters being cooler has nothing to do with shade. And I too am curious how Legend Killer has all this recent knowledge of the lake, when he quits fishing when it hits 80 degrees? Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

What's up with crash landing bait shop. I've stopped by 2 times and closed both times. I'd like to check it out n pick there brains for some info. 
Heading over to the fish hatchery in a few to mess around


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

HookSet Harvey said:


> What's up with crash landing bait shop. I've stopped by 2 times and closed both times. I'd like to check it out n pick there brains for some info.
> Heading over to the fish hatchery in a few to mess around


I've called and left a message there also. It's Monday, possibly closed today?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I just missed them yesterday. I stopped at the little restaurant up the road for a killer smoked pulled pork sandwich and they were packed, took a little long then expected.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Of course its going to be lower in the tailwaters its surrounded by shade and rivers are more cooler anways than the main lake.


Are you confusing tail waters with head waters?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

HookSet Harvey said:


> I think I just missed them yesterday. I stopped at the little restaurant up the road for a killer smoked pulled pork sandwich and they were packed, took a little long then expected.


Crashes landing is generally only open during muskie season. Hence the +80 degree water temps.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Are you confusing tail waters with head waters?


Backlash, for someone that is not very familiarly with cave run why are you arguing with someone whose home lake is cave run?


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

He might be arguing with you because you clearly do not know why the tailwaters are cooler, which may cause people to question many of the other statements that you post as facts.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Only fact I know about cave run is I didn't get out on it...lol


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

dtigers1984 said:


> He might be arguing with you because you clearly do not know why the tailwaters are cooler, which may cause people to question many of the other statements that you post as facts.


I don't even care whats the reason, it is irrelevant. The tailwaters are on the other side of the Damn.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Well legend killer if I ever make it down there during musky season can I get a trip out of ya?
You seem to know your stuff.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

It is cooler because they pull water from deeper in the lake and not surface water and that's what empties into the tail water. They don't pull it from below the thermocline because that water has almost zero O2 and would kill any fish that live in the tail water area. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I don't believe that the tail waters there are surrounded by shade, and the Corp takes measurements down to 60 feet.
> 
> Oxygen levels right now are at the highest levels from 19' to 23' and surface measurements aren't that bad.
> 
> ...


Somebody has a little to much time on their hands...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Somebody has a little to much time on their hands...


Takes about 5 minutes to use Google and make a phone call. I checked via email, Crashes is open. Guess that ruins the lake is to hot so they are closed theory.

Were you out on the lake that weekend? I'm curious on how you came up with 88 degrees. I'm just asking, I'm trying to understand how you came up with that.

As Mason mentioned the tail waters are pulled from the lake at the dam, runs through a conduit and into a silting basin to calm the water down. I was told that the silting basin is where the tail waters temperature is taken. There are no trees there and it's certainly no river. That's why I'm wondering if you have the tail waters and head waters confused.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have fished the Licking below Cave Run. Its not very wide or very deep, although there are some deeper holes. I fish it in the Winter time when our lake is frozen or just for a change of pace. It is tree lined and is a nice little spot to fish when you got cabin fever and feel like taking a trip.


----------

